
Systems Architecture Review - napsterbr
https://engineering.hackerexperience.com/post/7/systems_architecture_review/
======
osivertsson
The most interesting point to me is this:

 _Major change: Programming in Elixir proved more fun and efficient than we
expected. Seeing what was already done in Python, and how much work would take
to rewrite it in Elixir, we decided to move the backend completely to Elixir
and Erlang /OTP.

This brings several benefits. Aside from the common advantages of using a
functional language, now we have:

\- a team that speaks the same language and uses the same libraries.

\- higher efficiency when developing new features.

\- higher reliability on all code being developed by us._

